#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Shell Script - Remover espacos.

## terra_jr

Amigos, eu tenho um arquivo assim:



```
-rw-r--r--   1 root root  1,3K 2004-05-04 16:01 updfstab.conf.default
-rw-r--r--   1 root root  4,2K 2005-04-28 10:49 usb-mount.conf
-rw-r--r--   1 root root   24K 2004-01-20 21:54 webalizer.conf
-rw-r--r--   1 root root  4,0K 2004-03-10 22:25 wgetrc
-rw-r--r--   1 root root   311 2004-04-16 11:13 xinetd.conf
-rw-r--r--   1 root root    0 2006-01-07 09:14 yp.conf
```

 
Mas eu quero retirar o excesso de espacos em branco e deixa-lo assim:


```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1,3K 2004-05-04 16:01 updfstab.conf.default
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4,2K 2005-04-28 10:49 usb-mount.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 24K 2004-01-20 21:54 webalizer.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4,0K 2004-03-10 22:25 wgetrc
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 311 2004-04-16 11:13 xinetd.conf
```

 
Eu tentei o comando "TR", mas nao estou tendo o resultado esperado.

Alguém pode me ajudar.

----------


## tomelin

Olá,

tente o seguinte:

egrep -v "^$" file.conf.original > file.conf

boa sorte!!!

----------


## belvio

Caro terra_jr,

Presumindo que este seu arquivo tenha sido criado apartir de um comando ls -l
ls -l | sed 's/ * / /g' > [arquivo a ser criado]
Caso queira editar diretamente o arquivo
sed -i 's/ * / /g' [arquivo a ser editado]
caso o comando acima não funcione provavelmente seu sed esta desatualizado, estou utilizando a versão (GNU sed versão 4.0.8).

Qualquer duvida pode entrar em contato blz.

----------


## xstefanox

Se tu manjar de perl, tu pode usar a função implode...


Abraços!

----------


## Super_Diaulas

ué sempre usei o tr para isso e deu certo

----------


## Cloudy

Uma bos estudada em AWK ou SED ajudaria muito!  :Wink: 

...by Cloudy

----------

